# The first of many



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Got off work yesterday afternoon at a half decent time and decided to take the boys, 5 and 3, out for an evening hunt. Not a big deal, just wanted to get 'em out and spend some quality time with 'em while mom went for a horse ride. Had a spike/cow and dh deer tag in my pocket, not planning to fill either. We got to where I figured on going only to find another truck. Adjusted the plan and decided to walk a short distance on a game trail to a small meadow I enjoy sitting on. Got settled in with the boys and started helping them play games on the cell phone. After about 20 min giggling with them and playing games, I heard soft mewing at the bottom of the meadow. Looked up and could not believe it, here comes a cow walking right at us. Got the boys to sit still and stay quiet long enough to have the cow feed to 48 yds. Anchored one and away she went. I was pumped to say the least. It was starting to get dark so I had the boys help me start tracking blood, 
[attachment=2:14j3tmgw]blood elk.JPG[/attachment:14j3tmgw]
she made it about 150-200 yds and found her piled up in the trees. The boys were stoked, I was stoked. By far one of the best experiences of my life! Trying to figure out how to get pics posted from my cell. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Perfect. Way to go. 8)


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Excellent USMarine! What a great experience when you least expected it. Let's see some pics of not only the cow but the smiles on the kids faces!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! I can help you with pics if you want to text to me or email, PM me if interested.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That's AWESOME! Congrats


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

That's incredible! Way to go! That makes me jealous of the whole experience. Awesome.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Perfect hunt!!!!!!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a trip you and the boys will relive for a long time. Good job!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It does not get any better than that! You are the hero to those two boys for ever. And 40 years from now they will be telling the story of how their dad knew right where to go to bag his elk and they wish they were that talented. Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations! The hunting gods were smiling upon you! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy! 8)


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats. You just hooked two young men on hunting. Very cool story


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the blood, but taking the kids is even better! The BEST part of the whole story was that you took your young boys.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, 100 years from now this will still be one of the best experiences of my life, one that can never be replaced or taken away.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

GREAT! When all is said and done, ya gotta be out there to get 'em!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gotta love it!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

That is just awesome.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome! Your boys will tell this story to their grandkids. I hope I can share the same thing with my little guy. Congrats!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Some things are just meant to be. Congrats!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Waty to go!  liftime of memories for the 3 of you 8) and plenty of meat in the freezer way cool! 8)


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats! A hunt you and your boys wont forget.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is awesome great job getting the kids out. 8)


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice story!

I took my 10 year old son and 12 year old daughter to my ground blind on Friday night. We had fun, but really had little chance for hunting success. Amoung other things, right as the sun was about to set, my daughter had to pee! I didn't expect to get a serious hunt in and enjoyed the time with my kids. At least they kids are getting excited for bow hunting!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

It's cool just to get out. This was a one in a million fluke thing. Which made it even more awesome to spend with the boys. I would have been more than happy to have just spent the evening goofing off with them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That sweet. congrats on the elk.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! Glad it worked out for you and your kids. Memories for sure.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a beautiful thing Brent! Well done dad!


----------

